
Plasma shot could prevent coronavirus. But feds and makers won’t act - longdefeat
https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-07-10/injection-prevent-coronavirus-feds-manufacturers-fail-to-act
======
_bxg1
Clickbait title:

> But the idea exists only on paper...[Dr. Fauci said] scientists should first
> demonstrate that the coronavirus antibodies that are currently delivered to
> patients intravenously in hospital wards across the country actually work.
> “Once you show the efficacy, then the obvious next step is to convert it
> into an intramuscular” shot.

~~~
thepangolino
So they don’t want to do it because it hasn’t been proven to work. And at the
same time it can’t be proven to work if it isn’t allowed to be done.

How do we get out of this conundrum?

~~~
_bxg1
You do a proper study. It sounds like the resistance is coming because they're
trying to push it through and skip a step.

------
zalkota
This is a post you would see on Reddit..

